# Mid Grade Rods



## WhiteDog70810

I am looking to add to my rod arsenal and I haven't bought a new rod since '97. I'll never be able to justify a G-Loomis or custom Laguna. Once I have the skills to appreciate a $300 rod, I'll be an uncompromising gear snob and will simply buy the equipment to make rods and disappear down that rabbit hole. Until then, I use mid grade rods. I'd like to get the lay of the land in this price point. 

I currently need another light spinning rod to pair up with a Shimano Stratic I received as a gift and I'd also like to get a medium spinning rod for friends who do not have their own gear. Both would be around 7' fast action rods. I hope to spend $75-100 for a light weight rod and $100-125 for a medium weight rod, but if I need to adjust my expectations, let me know.

I used to be a big fan of All Star rods back in the '90's, but their quality dropped at some point after 2000; I've heard it was when they moved production to China. I was in Academy last night to price a bait rod and I noticed there was a large selection of All Star rods. If Academy carries a wide selection of a line of rods, it is usually a mark against the brand, but the All Star 7' light weight felt fairly decent overall and really good for a $50 rod. Has All Star improved their quality? These definitely didn't have Fuji guides.

My uncle advised me to check out Falcon rods, but I can't seem to find a store that carries a reasonable selection of them. All I can find is medium heavy casting rods, which I don't need. Does any chain habitually carry a good selection of the Falcon line? Are they worth hunting down when I can lay my hands on a St. Croix for a bit more almost anywhere? Are they good enough to just order one off Amazon and risk paying to return it?

The line I seem to find fairly regularly is St. Croix. They feel good and I am about to switch to them simply because they seem to be all I can actually lay my hands on before purchase. They are generally more expensive than the Falcons and often fall outside my stated price ranges.

I'd consider TFOs if I can find them because I like the way their fly rods feel, but they are not common. I might look at a Shimano if someone swears by them, but they became cheap feeling in the '90's and I got away from them. It might be hard to go back without exuberant positive reviews. I am open to other brands as well. 

Nate


----------



## timogleason

I love my Falcon Spinning rods. I have 6 of them. 7' and 7'6". $129 I think. There are a lot of decent rods in the $99 - $159 price point. Recently bought a Star Rod and it is really nice. Just get to the store, look at the components and bend some. You'll find something


----------



## pt448

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I am looking to add to my rod arsenal and I haven't bought a new rod since '97. I'll never be able to justify a G-Loomis or custom Laguna. Once I have the skills to appreciate a $300 rod, I'll be an uncompromising gear snob and will simply buy the equipment to make rods and disappear down that rabbit hole. Until then, I use mid grade rods. I'd like to get the lay of the land in this price point.
> 
> I currently need another light spinning rod to pair up with a Shimano Stratic I received as a gift and I'd also like to get a medium spinning rod for friends who do not have their own gear. Both would be around 7' fast action rods. I hope to spend $75-100 for a light weight rod and $100-125 for a medium weight rod, but if I need to adjust my expectations, let me know.
> 
> I used to be a big fan of All Star rods back in the '90's, but their quality dropped at some point after 2000; I've heard it was when they moved production to China. I was in Academy last night to price a bait rod and I noticed there was a large selection of All Star rods. If Academy carries a wide selection of a line of rods, it is usually a mark against the brand, but the All Star 7' light weight felt fairly decent overall and really good for a $50 rod. Has All Star improved their quality? These definitely didn't have Fuji guides.
> 
> My uncle advised me to check out Falcon rods, but I can't seem to find a store that carries a reasonable selection of them. All I can find is medium heavy casting rods, which I don't need. Does any chain habitually carry a good selection of the Falcon line? Are they worth hunting down when I can lay my hands on a St. Croix for a bit more almost anywhere? Are they good enough to just order one off Amazon and risk paying to return it?
> 
> The line I seem to find fairly regularly is St. Croix. They feel good and I am about to switch to them simply because they seem to be all I can actually lay my hands on before purchase. They are generally more expensive than the Falcons and often fall outside my stated price ranges.
> 
> I'd consider TFOs if I can find them because I like the way their fly rods feel, but they are not common. I might look at a Shimano if someone swears by them, but they became cheap feeling in the '90's and I got away from them. It might be hard to go back without exuberant positive reviews. I am open to other brands as well.
> 
> Nate


A lot of the Falcon line is now made in China as well. St. Croix premiers are American made and about $100. Tidemasters are $20-50 more depending on specs. I really like all my st.Croix rods.


----------



## JaxLaxFish

I'm a big Shimano Clarus fan for the price


----------



## Backwater

IDK.... I've felt up a lot of rods and I keep going back to that Hurricane Calico Jack line of rods ($59 at Dicks Sporting Goods). I've compared them to rods up to $200 and I still like them better. No real warranty outside of 1 year tho. But if you treat them and handle them like an expensive rod, they'll last!

Like pt448 said, the St Croix's are a good value, as well as the Hurricane Redbones (good warranty). I also like the Star rods lite, which comes in at $119-149. Even the Shimano Clarus. But go to Dick Sporting Goods, pick them up and then pick up the Calico Jacks and you will be surprised how light and fast they feel. My disclaimer is I like an extra fast and light weight rod when throwing artificials.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Nate you should look at the Laguna Liquid Series rods, they are about $150 and every bit as good as anything I have seen for the price and actually give my customs a run for the money. I have every model they sell and love them. Very light and powerful for a production rod.


----------



## noahvale

I really like the TFO rods. Lifetime warranty for $100. I have three of them, all 7' medium heavy.


----------



## bryson

I love my St. Croix spinning rods. I like to stay in that sub $150 price range, so I have a Premier and a Tidemaster. Both are 7' (the Tidemaster might be 7'6", I can't remember right now), both are Medium Light, Fast action rods. I think they are perfect for 99% of my inshore fishing needs here in the SC Lowcountry. They are light enough to feel a wintertime trout bite, but they still have enough backbone for even the larger inshore reds (30+ inch fish). I also feel like I have a lot of control/accuracy with my cast, which is really important to me.


----------



## TylertheTrout2

I agree with pretty much everyone here, I still own a couple older (USA made) Star Rods that ill keep forever! Gotta say those Falcon Coastal rods (89$) are hard to beat and have a good warranty!! I give the nod to Falcon now a-days more so than any others


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I can vouch for both the St. Croix and Falcon rods as I own both, guess it comes down to do you want an American made rod or not. For a USA made in either your looking in that $150 range, which I would call Mid Range. SC Avids run in the neighborhood of $230 while the Tidemaster is around $150, and the Falcon LowRiders are in the $150 range. I say if you're buying a Croix or Falcon then buy what they are know for.....great Mid Level rods.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nate you should look at the Laguna Liquid Series rods...


I saw those. They are very tempting.

Nate


----------



## Copperspoonfly

I like the TFO rods. I bought a couple for 40$ each on clearance on sierra trading post and i like them better some of the higher end rods that I have.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I don't know how the Shimano teramar inshore compares to the others mentioned, but I really like them. The Calico Jacks at Dick's looks interesting.


----------



## Hardluk81

Anyone use a Duckett (Ghost)? I was thinking about getting one for a jig rod. They are $99 but aimed at the bass market. They have an inshore model for $50 more but it feels a lot heavier than the ghost.


----------



## ReelEstate

Backwater said:


> IDK.... I've felt up a lot of rods and I keep going back to that Hurricane Calico Jack line of rods ($59 at Dicks Sporting Goods). I've compared them to rods up to $200 and I still like them better. No real warranty outside of 1 year tho. But if you treat them and handle them like an expensive rod, they'll last!


I agree...The Hurricane Calico Jacks are great rods for the price!


----------



## seapro17sv

Not being able to afford a dozen of what most guys would consider inexpensive rods, I own a few Calico Jacks that are at least 8 years old, under $100.00, with zero problems, 1 Star rod at $160.00, that has also held up well, without any issues, but the rod I mostly use I found at Sports Authority about 6-7 years ago. The rod is a Quantum QX36S701M that retails now for $36.00. I used coupons at the time and paid only $27.00 each, and bought 9 of these rods. They have been used at least twice a week for over 6 years without a failed guide, or any signs of corrosion, and I only fish artificial. I can't compare them with high dollar rods, or custom built rods, so they may be real pieces of crap to some of you, but I've hauled in 30 inch Reds, and Snook to 33" without any problem. Worth a look, if you can't afford to spend a grand on a handful of rods.


----------



## devrep

I handled a Gloomis E6X Inshore Sunday, 7ft 6in, 8-14 lb. Felt awesome. Told my grandson to get me out of there before I bought it. I need another rod like I need another reel.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Tackle warehouse carries a lot of falcon rods. Not the coastal line though. The only Falcon rod with a fast action is the cara t7 in the 7ft range which is in my opinion a high end rod. $224. CA raves about this rod. I have a Falcon low rider 6'10 but it is a moderate action but I do like it for throwing plastics and mirrodines. The ducket rods are really nice too. Good fast actions and are affordable. I have some under casting reels for bass fishing. I'm not sure how those guides will hold up in salt water though. They don't look saltwater friendly. Also look at the Bass Pro Carbon Light. $99 Good warranty and bass pro will usually take back anything you bring them and let you replace it. And..... academy brand H2O express Ethos 2 rods. They have a 7ft medium with a fast action and its $99. Held one the other day and felt really good. Didn't buy it though..... if that means anything. Let us know what you end up going with.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

I just found a 6'8" H2O Ethos Inshore that casts 1/16-5/8 oz on clearance for $29.99. It was really, really tempting, but I would like a 7+' rod. I really like the idea of the Falcon Coastal XG Light Gulf Spin, but I can't even find one online at the sites I trust. I'm going to swing by Dick's tomorrow to see if they have Hurricane rodsin stock, but I might swing by Academy and pick up that clearance rod it there is nothing there. 

Nate


----------



## Steve_Mevers

pt448 said:


> A lot of the Falcon line is now made in China as well. St. Croix premiers are American made and about $100. Tidemasters are $20-50 more depending on specs. I really like all my st.Croix rods.


I have a couple of St. Croix fly rods and like them. Years ago I was told that St. Croix was the largest manufacture of rods in the world, that they make a lot of rods for big box stores that put their label on them. You can't go wrong with St. Croix.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I just found a 6'8" H2O Ethos Inshore that casts 1/16-5/8 oz on clearance for $29.99. It was really, really tempting, but I would like a 7+' rod. I really like the idea of the Falcon Coastal XG Light Gulf Spin, but I can't even find one online at the sites I trust. I'm going to swing by Dick's tomorrow to see if they have Hurricane rodsin stock, but I might swing by Academy and pick up that clearance rod it there is nothing there.
> 
> Nate


Yeah I don't get that. I have had the same problem trying to find those coastal rods. Or mainly any of them besides tackle warehouse. Cabela's carries alot of their rods but you have to find them in the store. You can't buy them from the website I guess because of limited stock or something. They must not have made many this past year so everybody is running out. The Ethos does come in a 7ft model I'm pretty sure. Well the new ethos II does. It's a good feeling rod. Def worth 29 bucks at least for a back up rod.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

I wish there was a site that sold older clearance rods. I don't care how old it is as long as it still has a tag I'll buy them. It's not like the rod is going to rot. lol


----------



## WhiteDog70810

They have the H2O Xpress Ethos Nano in stock at Academy, but it has the funky tiny guides and they charge $99.99 for them. If I pay that much, I am going to get something that I have more faith in than the Academy house brand. I think they stopped making the series of rod that I found. 

I am too far away from the coast in this area to hope for much salt oriented tackle. In Louisiana, I could find a good selection of salt tackle any place with in 3.5 hours of the coast, but people in Augusta and Aiken look at you funny when you mention fishing the coast. Everything in this area is for bass or catfish. Falcon rods are a pain to find in person no matter where you are at. You will stumble across Falcon medium and medium heavy bass casting rods, but the inshore rods are unicorns. Medium light and light spinning inshore rods are even more elusive. That damn Falcon Coastal XG Light Gulf Spin is just plain mythical.

Nate


----------



## DeepSouthFly

I know what you mean. I'm in south AL but I'm only 2 hours from the coast but trying to find saltwater tackle is a pain. I just bought a falcon coastal off facebook from a kid. Its used but in good shape. the page is fishing equipment 4 sale. Its a florida based page so a lot of saltwater tackle is on it. And I'm with you as far as the new ethos rods. I'm not a fan of those small eyelets.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Dick's sucked.

...just a bunch of cheap combos. I didn't expect much and it still disappointed me.

I swung by Academy tonight and picked up that clearance H2O Xpress rod. No one beat me to it. It is "medium" power (rated for 6-12 lb test and 1/8-3/8 oz/not quite sure how that is a medium in either a freshwater or saltwater rod) moderate action. It will get this homeless reel of mine on to the water for the time being.

I am gonna get a rod making set up and make my own from here on out. I found a Batson blank that looks good, but I'll make a couple of bait rods first.

Nate


----------

